# Kale????



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I was juicing some veggies and Mia got ahold of a carrot (which I know is fine), but she also chewed on a piece of kale...is that okay??*


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

Kale is fine in small amounts. So Mia will be just fine! It's good she's eating her veggies!!!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Whew!!! The little #$%^!!!! She's so fast!! Fortunately, she doesn't grab everything she sees...LOL I guess I dropped the little piece of Kale and the carrot and didn't realize it. I try to be extra careful about that...*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nancy You are Great**** Mia Is Good Compared to Yogi* If He Sees it He Eats It. So Bad About That.He So Fast. Mia!!!! What can I say!!!!-Love Ya Sweetie**
*Aunti Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Nancy You are Great**** Mia Is Good Compared to Yogi* If He Sees it He Eats It. So Bad About That.He So Fast. Mia!!!! What can I say!!!!-Love Ya Sweetie**
> *Aunti Nickee & Yogi**


You are a wonderful mother to Yogi....love ya girl.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kale's fine in small amounts. Tilly was eating cucumbers with me yesterday. My fluffs love veggie and summer veggies in particular.


----------

